# Icd-9 coding for old tbi



## heatherwinters (Aug 12, 2009)

I am looking for the ICD-9 code to indicate "TBI".  It would be used in the context that the patient has had a history of TBI, howevern, there is no specific documentation of the lingering effects.  You can refer to the following codes

800.0-801.9, 803.0-804.9, 850.0-854.1
However, I feel that their use may be misleading as it is not a recent injury with a specified loss of consciousness.

Thanks for any input.

Heather


----------



## LLovett (Aug 12, 2009)

V15.51 would be my choice.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------

